# Sleipnir's log



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw, he's adorable! The first pic is my favorite <3

Looking forward to keeping an eye on this journal~


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks 

today was kind of a "human catapult" day....it's cold and windy, i was unmotivated...so today was a ground work day, working on standing, moving over and back off of pressure, bending, stretching and in-hand work for showing next season. finishing with me literally catapulting myself into his side from various places around him. 

sometimes my methods can be a bit ....odd....but i have some incredibly tolerant horses who don't spook at much....so i justify my actions xD


----------

